# what color/pattern is this?



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Please help, what would call this bird? the tail is dun with a bar


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

where is Becky when you need her lol looks almond to me but like I said earlier Im no genetics or color person lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What kind of a bird is that Wolverine? Yea where"s Becky..c.hert lol


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

i was told it is a cross between a almond portuguese tumbler cock and a stork s.f. Budapest hen.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks it sure is a very interesting looking bird to me---neat--- thanks...c.hert


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks, although you can't see it in the pic, you can see the budapest in his head


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The only color I could call that is COOL but as far as the real color it would be I haven't got a clue
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd say it's an almond  Looks like it's on just typical blue, but maybe with some darkening genes to make the tail look so dark. I don't remember if almond lightens the color of the skin or not. If not, then it probably has smokey and maybe dirty too.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

It is a dilute blue chequer grizzle, i.e. dilute tortoiseshell.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dilute wouldn't make the bronze turn so yellow though, would it? The flights don't look diluted to me either.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Becky,
Would more pics help? What would you like to see? Also this is a 09 late hatch and is moulting. From what i have seen there is not much difference in the color of the flights.
Thanks,
John


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Dilute wouldn't make the bronze turn so yellow though, would it? The flights don't look diluted to me either.


The intensity of the "yellow" would depend on the intensity of the bronze. To me the flights look diluted - typical dilute tort
Wolverine was the baby short-downed when it hatched?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yup*

Dilute tort. I've raised several of them and this is how they look, often have more white.

Bill


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Indigobob,
I was given this bird so I do not know if the down was short. Can tort come from almonds?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

We should have a thread for pattern questions, one in which patterns can be discussed and members can post pictures for patterns. 

What do say wolverine about hijacking this thread of yours  ?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

wolverine said:


> Indigobob,
> I was given this bird so I do not know if the down was short. Can tort come from almonds?



The grizzle gene has been inherited from the "stork-marked" Budapest hen who is homozygous/pure for the grizzle gene. She is probably bar pattern, so the chequer will have been inherited from the almond Portuguese. Unless the Budapest is a stork-marked dilute, the dilute gene will have come from the Portuguese father, so the dilute tort will be a hen.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

and what if the bird in question is a cock?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

wolverine said:


> and what if the bird in question is a cock?


If it is a cock the hen/mother would be a dilute. A non-dilute hen will not produce dilute sons whether she is mated to a heterozygous dilute cock or a dilute cock. All the daughters from a dilute cock mated to a non-dilute hen will be dilute.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

sreeshs said:


> We should have a thread for pattern questions, one in which patterns can be discussed and members can post pictures for patterns.
> 
> What do say wolverine about hijacking this thread of yours  ?


*Hi SREESHS, No one is hi-jacking this thread they are answering the question asked.The question is genetic and needs to be explained as to why its a Dilute Tort and not an ALMOND. I think that they have done a very good job of explaining this.If this bird was entered in a show as an Alomnd it would be disqualified,on the other hand if entered as a DILUTE TROT it would have a good chance of winning in that class. * GEORGE


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok guys thanks for all your input. One more question. What would you suggest I mate this bird to.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Hi SREESHS, No one is hi-jacking this thread they are answering the question asked.The question is genetic and needs to be explained as to why its a Dilute Tort and not an ALMOND. I think that they have done a very good job of explaining this.If this bird was entered in a show as an Alomnd it would be disqualified,on the ohter hand if entered as a DILUTE TROT it would have a good chance of winning in that class. * GEORGE


 I was asking him whats his opinion on hi-jacking his thread with more questions on patterns of other birds


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Sreeshs,
You can post any question you want but you might be better off posting it as a new topic.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

sreeshs said:


> I was asking him whats his opinion on hi-jacking his thread with more questions on patterns of other birds


*Hi SHEESHS It is best to post a new thread for each question on genetics.This helps to cut down on confusion.We try to answer all questions but many times we do not get enough information, and this can also cause confusion. Feel free to ask we try as best we can to give an answer. I thought that this question was a very good one, and that it was answered very very well*GEORGE


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

tortoise shell


----------

